

How did a Texas plumber's truck end up with Syrian rebels? - silver1
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2014/1217/How-did-a-Texas-plumber-s-truck-end-up-with-Syrian-rebels

======
simonblack
Supply and demand. There are very few items that nobody wants. You just have
to make the price right for a win-win situation.

------
applecore
Globalization never ceases to amaze me.

